# Country Anglin Outdoor Guide



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with the County Anglin Outdoor Guide, Published in Troy, Ohio?

A friend of mine gave me a copy knowing I am a fisherman and outdoor enthusiast. It is the May  June, 2010 edition. I havent had the chance to read through it completely yet but, will by the end of the week.

I did however, skim through it and it look to me like it would be a good read. It was a total shock to me that it was published locally and covered topics generally related to the Ohio region and I had never heard of it.

Does anyone on here subscribe to it, and for those who have read a publication what are your thoughts about it?

I for one love reading up on anything related to fishing and the outdoors. I was particularly excited about the prospect of more local perspective on our areas fishing scenes. 

Am I late to this news or is this just one of those, best keep secrets?

Also the friend of mine who gave this paper to me had thought this may have been the last publication? I checked their webpage and did not see anything in regards to it being the last issue. It did state that there are over 15,000 subscribers, sounds pretty solid to me.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been a subscriber just over two years. I know the guys who publish it and they are real good people. I didn't renew this year, just because I forgot, but I'd say it's worth the mere $10.00 for a year to support a local publisher. The thing is, you can pick it up for free at places like Dick's Sporting Goods in Huber Heights. They have a stack of them on the counter.

I have no idea if there are plans to discontinue it.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have been gettin it for about 2 years. I like it


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

I tried to subscribe and got this response...

Dear Subscriber,

This letter is to inform you that as of June 1, 2010, the doors have 
closed for the Outdoor Guide magazine. We have printed our publication 
for seven years, but as with so many others, the struggling economy has 
finally caught up with the Outdoor Guide. It has become harder for 
businesses to help support our mission to reach Ohio's sportsmen.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Bummer, never knew it existed and I live in Troy. Would love to have subscribed.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

SConner said:


> Bummer, never knew it existed and I live in Troy. Would love to have subscribed.


Ditto, Just discovered it and it's already gone


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Well that sucks I would have subscibed to it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

They should have advertised on OGF....


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

Country Anglin' Outdoor Guide, has a link posted on the Electric Bass Circuit, Website. Although, you can get to their Web site quicker here: Country Anglin' Outdoor Guide

I too think, Country Anglin' Outdoor Guide, has ended. I tried to call the phone number on their site, and the number is disconnected.

The odd thing is, once you go to Country Anglin' Outdoor Guide Website, click on "CAOG" on the menu, then click the "Subscribe Now" link, there are options for you to order, and they are still functional. If they are out of business, they should shut down their Website, or post their magazine on the Web, after removing the subscription page.

From what I read on the Home page, their site is not up-to-date, "Last modified: 02/21/06".


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys

I've been writing for CAOG since its inception - I wrote the column "On The Fly". The publication, like so many print publications, faced increased publication and distribution costs and declining advertising. The magazine never did more than break even and in most months the Younces had to add money out of pocket to keep it going. It was a labor of love. Brian decided to close down the magazine after 7 years. It was a great run and a lot of fun to be associated with such a fine group of outdoorsmen. I'll let Brian know to bring down the links on the web site.

Joe C.


----------



## Klinger (Nov 15, 2006)

Sad news indeed. The Younce's put a tremendous amount of time, effort and $$ to make this thing go. They assembled some really good writers who knew their stuff and it showed in the magazines articles. The good news is that now Brian, Mark and Tony will have some time to go fishing.

Tim W.


----------



## BigRed (Jun 19, 2008)

Sad news, but I do have an option. There's a very good book called "Fishing Ohio" by Tom Cross. Published by "The Lyons Press". It was recommened by In-Fisherman magazine. I covers all of Ohio. He traveled to every lake and talked with locals and fished himself. Whole book is broken down by region. I've found it to be a great resource. Hope it helps someone else!


----------

